# greek mythology/ the titanomachy



## Bman10119 (Aug 28, 2013)

So I'm starting work on a new project with a modernizing of greek mythology, specifically the war between the titans and olympians. Since the titanomachy is lost (I personally choose to blame the alexandrians for not protecting their library better lol) the best I've been able to get research wise was the theogony, which doesn't go into much detail, and a few snipets about how Atlas led the titans in battle since chronos was old, ares and athena were involved in the leading of the olympian side so I'm led to believe that they were both born during the ten years of the war. I'm looking for any information available about the fight between the two generations, or any novels I can read up on that might help in brainstorming and fleshing out the titans and olympians as characters. Things like rick riordans books or movies or something. Any and all input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## wordwalker (Aug 28, 2013)

That's an odd version. I heard Ares and Athena weren't even born when the battle was fought; it was Zeus, Poseidon, and Hades (and their three sisters?) against the titans, one generation against the other. (Which was important because Greek divinity is a cycle of generations, with Zeus always afraid one of his children would dethrone him in turn-- having any of their kids siding with them for the key battle against their parents would've really muddled that point.)


----------



## Bman10119 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah demeter hera and aphrodite were born at that time. Apollo, artemis, and dionysus were born to mortals so they couldn't have been there since mortals weren't around. Not sure about hephastus. I'm not sure if the ares and athena thing was right though.


----------



## Edankyn (Aug 31, 2013)

Well dang, I began working on a project that is almost identical to this about five months ago. I think a modern retelling of the original battle between titans and gods in Greek mythology, if done correctly, would be epic. So much for it being an original thought though (or as original as retelling any story can be that is.)


----------



## Shockley (Aug 31, 2013)

Athena's mother was Metis, a titan, so it seems unlikely that she would have been around during the war. Ares, I would assume is later as well, if only because he's produced by the union of Hera and Zeus (which would have been impossible until the very start of the conflict, when Hera is freed from Cronus). You might be conflating the myth of Ares fighting the Aloadae with him fighting the Titans (the Aloadae are Poseidon's descendants). Aphrodite might well have been concurrent to the conflict, since she comes about due to Cronus overthrowing Uranus.


----------

